
Is your life happy or interesting? - raju
http://blog.penelopetrunk.com/2010/02/16/test-is-your-life-happy-or-interesting/
======
petercooper
_Did you relocate away from family for a better job or another more
interesting experience? Minus one_

Not buying it. I like my non-immediate family (as in other than my wife and
daughter) but if I didn't see them for several months it wouldn't bother any
of us. Communications technologies and modern society mean that physical
contact with our families isn't as important as it used to be for quite a lot
of us.

 _Do you have fat friends? Plus one_

This article is hokum.

------
pedalpete
I believe this goes against most recent studies which have discovered that
people have a 'baseline' of happiness. Any changes in lifestyle only have an
effect for a short period of time, until the person returns to their baseline.

[http://www.philiplilly.com/blog/2009/01/11/even-if-you-
fail-...](http://www.philiplilly.com/blog/2009/01/11/even-if-you-fail-it-wont-
effect-your-happiness-level/)

------
keeptrying
Whats most striking to me is that she hasnt researched Happiness in the
eastern world. The whole buddhist religion is based on trying to find
happiness. The best book that I read on the subject was "The Art of Happiness"
by the Dalai Lama.

